# My doggie



## Ratler123 (Jan 7, 2008)

I wanted to know the bloodline of my dogs, but ped is not coming up right...
well any info on any of the dogs would be great

Sire

PR Super Sick Dog Bruno
Sire

PR Gomez Silver Boy Kayser
Sire

PR Chain Gang Silver
Sire

PR Vasquez' White Boots

Dam

PR Vasquez' Red Reba

Dam

PR Peanut Lowrider Avina
Sire

PR Chain Gang Barney

Dam

PR Tony's Showtime

Dam

PR Alexy's Guardian Angel Shadow
Sire

PR Chain Gang Silver
Sire

PR Vasquez' White Boots

Dam

PR Vasquez' Red Reba

Dam

Malone's Ashes
Sire

PR Dela Cruz's Crazy Lew

Dam

PR Tony's Showtime

Dam

PR Aguilera's Minni
Sire

PR Aguilera's Big Boy
Sire

PR Super Sick Dog Bruno
Sire

PR Gomez Silver Boy Kayser

Dam

PR Alexy's Guardian Angel Shadow

Dam

PR Aguilera's Princess
Sire

PR Durbin's Silverback Guerilla

Dam

PR Durbin's Bad Blue Moon Risen

Dam

PR Aguilera's Princess
Sire

PR Durbin's Silverback Guerilla
Sire

PR Notorious Blue Mack Attack

Dam

PR Ambriz Roxy

Dam

PR Durbin's Bad Blue Moon Risen
Sire

PR Notorious Blue Mack Attack

Dam

Bradburn's Blue Banshee of York


----------

